# Siri  ruft Mehrwertnummern an



## Paul45 (3 Februar 2018)

Ich bekomme von Freunden öfter per WhatsApp lustige Videos usw. geschickt. Ich bin wahrscheinlich unter denen der einzige mit dem iPhone. Letztens kam ein Video, in dessen Text plötzlich direkt eine Anweisung an Siri erging, etwas so in der Form: „Hey Siri, ruf 0900....an".  und tatsächlich startete mein iPhone den entsprechenden Anruf. Ich hab das natürlich sofort gestoppt, aber halte das für eine Unverschämtheit. Ist das legal?


----------



## BenTigger (4 Februar 2018)

Ja, warum soll das illegal sein? ich kann jederzeit sagen, Siri ruf 0900xxxx an. wenn du das bei deinem nicht gesperrt hast, ist das dein problem.


----------



## jupp11 (4 Februar 2018)

Paul45 schrieb:


> „Hey Siri, ruf 0900....an".  und tatsächlich startete mein iPhone den entsprechenden Anruf.





BenTigger schrieb:


> Ja, warum soll das illegal sein?


In der selbstständigen ungewollten  Anwahl sehe ich schon einen Abzockversuch.

https://www.verbraucherzentrale.de/...k-und-festnetz/sperre-fuer-drittanbieter-6558


			
				Verbraucherzentrale schrieb:
			
		

> Die Sperre gegen App-Apzocke beinhaltet keine Sperre für teure Premiumdienste über Rufnummern wie 0900. Wenn Sie auf diese verzichten möchte, müssen Sie eine Sperre des jeweiligen Rufnummernbereichs zusätzlich einrichten.


Natürlich kann man solch Nummern sperren aber Otto Normalo ist auf solche Tricks der selbständigen Anwahl in der Regel nicht vorbereitet.


----------



## ReiterRug (22 Januar 2019)

sehe ich auch so, immerhin bringt der mein iPhone dazu etwas zu machen, das ich nicht will.
wäre ja das gleiche wenn es eine Technik gäbe, die ohne mein Zutun irgendwelche Links in einer Mail anklickt


----------

